# Bassin' on the Maitland Chain



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Headed out to the Maitland chain right after the storms blew through last Sat afternoon.  The bite was on, we ended up with 13 bass in a few hours.  My baby girl had the big fish of the day, this 6.2# bucketmouth on the trick worm, she was ecstatic and her Daddy was VERY proud of her.  We've had some of our best trips right after storms, both fresh and salt...


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Killer job you two!!!


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice work! That is a very nice sized bass for that chain.


----------



## samrabinowitz25 (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, very nice fish. I have a tough time fishing the chain. Usually stick to my private ponds that will guarantee a catch.


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I have had the pleasure to see that same look of excitement and joy on my daughter's and then my granddaughter's face after an epic day on the water and great catches. Enjoy the moment my friend.


----------

